# Have you ever heard of this happening before?



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

You get skipped for promotion and file a complaint with Civil Service. The Hearing Officer says you shouldn't have been skipped and places you number 1 for the next opening. They also say when you get promoted your seniority will start 1 day before the person you got bypassed for. A job opens up and you are number 1. The city doesn't fill the job and lets the list die. New test comes out your you finish 2nd on the test and are placed number 1 on the list by civil service. Then the city skips you again and disregards the Hearing Officers ruling! Clean record no problems on or off the job!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Meat Eater said:


> You get skipped for promotion for file a complaint with Civil Service. The Hearing Officer says you shouldn't have been skipped and places you number 1 for the next opening. They also say when you get promoted your seniority will start 1 day before the person you got bypassed for. A job opens up and you are number 1. The city doesn't fill the job and lets the list die. New test comes out your you finish 2nd on the test and are placed number 1 on the list by civil service. Then the city skips you again and disregards the Hearing Officers ruling! Clean record no problems on or off the job!


East Longmeadow PD ?

http://www.masscops.com/threads/civ...ss-for-east-longmeadow-police-officer.106340/


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounds like the work for a Civil Service attorney. It was painful just to read!!!


----------



## 13B (Sep 8, 2010)

What he said.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

If you're interested, PM me for the name and number of an excellent attorney with a near perfect record in making municipalities look foolish in bypass, discrimination, and wrongful termination cases.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Not east Lomgmeadow P.D.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Worcester?


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

no


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Contact Brian Simoneau. Can't say enough good things about him:

http://www.policelaborlaw.com/Attorney-Simoneau.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

sounds like you must of pissed of the mayor


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Or you're not the Chief's boy. Given that fact, you could actually make a good supervisor some day.
Best wishes getting what's yours!


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

sounds like your chief is a vegetarian


----------

